# Got a problem



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a Frigidaire dishwasher model Number FDB520RHS2 S/N TH00683305 I have been waiting for over a month for it to get fixed, the discharge pump went bad and it wouldn't even start, well today they called again to reschedule after I had already leaf work to come home, I'm so mad right now I just got done replacing the pump myself since its been here for three weeks and no tech has been out to replace it. I assume I did it right since it doesn't leak ( yet anyway) and its running, but is there anybody out there with the wiring diagram showing where each wire goes and which color goes on which terminal? I've searched and I can't find it anywhere even on their website, and I kinda need one for the next time this thing scraps out on me.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Most appliances will have the wiring diagram sheet pasted on the access panel or in an envelope inside the mechanical area.......:4-dontkno. All my appliances have some sort of diagram.

I did find:

http://manuals.frigidaire.com/prodinfo_pdf/Kinston/154737301.pdf

on their website.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

This one don't doesn't matter now anyway after hours of running its still not discharging any of teh water so i yanked the pos and threw it out into the street, now its in about a hundred pieces and I'm just going to get a new one come Feb when I get my taxes back. in the mean time now I have to repair the water damage from some stupid idiots diagnosis of a dishwasher that not only wasted my time but my money as well cause I now own a brand new discharge pump that doesn't work worth crap.


Guess we can call this thread solved.

Oh and btw don;t wast yalls money on Frigidaire


----------

